# my computer freezes up once ethernet cable is plugged in



## gswan74 (Sep 5, 2012)

I've got a wireless adapter for my desktop and thats what i've been using for years to connect, but now i'm am trying to get a more reliable connection by having the ethernet cable plugged in. Problem is, as soon as I plug it in the whole computer gets extreamly sluggish or sometimes freezes up completely. If I am very patient, I can very slowly do something things. If I open the browser, it probably takes a minute for it to load. Opening the control panel, the window pops-up but none of the icons will appear until it times out. And trying to use the network icons on the taskbar to get into network settings is impossible. Weird thing is as soon as I unplug it and turn the wifi back on, the PC starts responding super quick again within seconds...

Any thoughts?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

update the ethernet driver 
does the router port and cable work on another PC at all 

the driver will be on the pc manufacturers website
post back the make and model of the PC


----------



## dro0ps (May 11, 2011)

It could be a virus. Once connected to the internet it creates very heavy traffic. * <removed by moderator - Etaf >*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*dro0ps* only members with gold shields are allowed to offer virus advice , we would want a gold shield to review the results, to avoid any damage occurring to a PC by removing incorrect items


----------



## gswan74 (Sep 5, 2012)

i checked for viruses, and it also connects fine with my wireless usb adaptor.

I did update the drivers for the ethernet port, and the same port on the router works fine with my laptop.

The computer was custom made by someone else, the eithernet port is integrated with the motherboard, which is a Gigabyte Technology's 965P-S3 (Socket 775). I've thought about just getting a new ethernet card and plugging that into an empty slot, just haven't got around to trying it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

remove the Ethernet adapter from device manager 
right click the adapter and remove/uninstall
then restart the PC as let windows detect new hardware and re-install the adapter


----------



## gswan74 (Sep 5, 2012)

Still no luck. I deleted the adapter and windows reinstalled it after i reset. Still no luck, so I updated the drivers using the windows feature, rebooted and still no luck.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I've thought about just getting a new ethernet card and plugging that into an empty slot, just haven't got around to trying it.


 you may need to do that or a USB version, as the ethernet adapter maybe faulty

lets see a device manager screen shot, and ipconfig /all and a list of services

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

how to access device manager for different windows versions
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should open to allow device manager to be seen

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

if this does not work then -

Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb
In the Start Search box type
*device manager* and then press enter

-------------------

Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
----
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

-----
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f136/how-to-use-windows-device-manager-655905.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Status of Services*

We would like to see some status information for each of the services listed below.

To do this goto

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*SERVICES.MSC*

*OR*
Control Panel>
Administrative Tools> 
Services>

then for each of the services listed below - Please post back the following status information;
If the service is set to Started or Stopped 
*and* 
If the service is set to Automatic or Manual


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

If any of those services are not started/running, 
then right click on the service 
then from the menu choose *properties* and now check the dependencies.

for each dependancy entry - Check each of one of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running/starting.

---------


----------



## gswan74 (Sep 5, 2012)

here you go... And just to clarify, the problem computer works fine when I have it connect with the USB wireless antenna that I have. But it doesn't seem to work when I plug the actual cable. The wifi at my house isn't as strong and steady as I'd like and so for my gaming I'd rather be using a wired connection...










Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Grayden-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ut.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4D-68-7A-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ut.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless N-300 USB Adapter WNA3100
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-91-F5-49-B1-16
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5c29:ad8:5eac:211a%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, September 06, 2012 4:19:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 08, 2012 12:38:27 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 383816181
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-74-C5-6A-00-1A-4D-68-7A-77
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.ut.comcast.net.:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ut.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.101%15(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:3c56:127:51cb:84bc(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c56:127:51cb:84bc%17(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Services

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) --started and automatic
Computer Browser--started and manual
DHCP Client--started and auto
DNS Client--started and auto
Network Connections--started and auto
Network Location Awareness--started and auto
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)--started an auto
Server--started and auto
TCP/IP Netbios helper--started and auto
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations only)--
WLAN AutoConfig (Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only)--started and auto
Workstation--started and auto

there is a 'Wired AutoConfig' service that is not running and set to manual. Should I start that?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> there is a 'Wired AutoConfig' service that is not running and set to manual. Should I start that?


http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc727725(v=ws.10).aspx
no not required unless a special network - see link above

try a tcp ip reset
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

